#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Small excel programs on Drilling, Well control including Kill Sheet

## jeetxxp

Dear friends, I'm Uploading few small excel programs on Drilling, Cementing, Well control also including Kill sheets. I have found these programs on internet.



The Link is:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy......

SantanuSee More: Small excel programs on Drilling, Well control including Kill Sheet

----------


## stingy39

good share thx

----------


## techwiz39

Thanks

----------


## petroman44

thanks bro!!!

----------


## lulliri

thanks dude............

----------


## greytiger

very nice

----------


## jjsh

gracias por el aporte

----------


## folgeryu

thanks,buddy

----------


## Gawish

Thank you, gentleman! You are generous!

----------


## chelik

Thank you very much. Your package of programs is very usefull. Every Drilling Engineer should have it.

----------


## opank

Thank you so much

----------


## traf

Hey man,
I tried to download the excell sheet but its not up anymore.
Could you send me a copy to weirdo-boy@hotmail.com
Tanx

----------


## sinodas

> Hey man,
> I tried to download the excell sheet but its not up anymore.
> Could you send me a copy to weirdo-boy@hotmail.com
> Tanx



 It is on site but too hard to find on filefactory free spaces as soon as i download i can make mirrors for you if you want..



Thanks for shareSee More: Small excel programs on Drilling, Well control including Kill Sheet

----------


## sinodas

somehow i was able to download thisfile if anyone needs mirrors can PM me

----------


## jjaivivi

thanks for your help

----------


## wasada

thanks for your help 
it's useful

----------


## vanthodc

Updated another link:




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Pass: egpet.net
Cheer!

----------


## samiwarraich

gud work dude

----------


## abd khoder

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## abd khoder

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot

----------


## wasada

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Ricardo Orrego

The link works many thanks!!!

----------


## dodji

thanks a lot :-) very helpful!

----------


## arnolds

thx guy

----------


## mkhurram79

nice and thanks

See More: Small excel programs on Drilling, Well control including Kill Sheet

----------


## MrDung

thanks

----------


## sombrak

Gracias por el aporte!!!

----------


## Scooterholic

thanks bro..
really appreciate

----------


## Scooterholic

thanks bro..
really appreciate

----------


## JMIM

Can someone share it? The link is down.

----------

